# New Cumberland



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Can someone tell me why the river level at the dam is going up when we've had no rain or snow melt?


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I would think that it is because of upriver reservoirs dumping water.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Chubz said:


> Can someone tell me why the river level at the dam is going up when we've had no rain or snow melt?


Maybe PA snow/ rain,,,, 
After this melt,,, dropping upper pools WAY back down & getting READY FOR THE BIG STUFF!!!

LOL, maybe TO SCREW WITH THE FISHING GUYS!!!


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe they are holding back water since there is so much rain down south right now. Just a guess.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

allyfisher, its suposed to peake in the pool down here in huntington tomorrow at 41', 9 ft below flood stage here. its high and nasty down here, could be.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

My home lake here is Berlin Res...for the past 3 days they've had the gates open 100%, where as up to that point it was 10%. I imagine most of the lakes in the area are doing similar. And by the way, most of those lakes eventually dump into the Ohio. Hope that answers your question. Of course, upper PA has been getting rain for a few days now.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

All the gates are open at Gallipolis & Greenup Dams. Peak tomorrow at 44ft at Greenup. All that rain to the east in WV makes it's way to the Ohio and I'm sure it will hold back some. Always takes longer to recede down here because we get that Kentucky tributary rain holding it up also.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey snake since berlin is ur home lake do u plan on fishing the berlin association tournys there this yr? Iv been thinking about getting with martha and seeing about having weekly tournys. Maybe wed nights from 5 to dark. $15 or $20 a man with 100% payback to the top 3 depending on how many fish. What do u think?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If buying and repairing a foreclosed home doesn't screw me up to bad, as in keeping me "tied up" I'd be VERY interested. Let me know as me and Martha are quite good friends and I love Berlin plus, I already have a partner.."Berlin Mark"...


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

I tried to pm u but ur inbox is full. Inbox me ur # and il get ahold of u. Iv talked to a few other guys interested as well.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd be in as we'll 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds good nick il get with martha as soon as I get a day off. Hopefully there will be more interest as soon as the word gets out.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't realize it was full..it isn't now


----------

